# Sevenstring shop



## Desecrated (Jul 27, 2006)

You should make a e-shop or at least a section where one can see what your selling.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 27, 2006)

Like the classified section?


----------



## Mykie (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## JPMDan (Jul 27, 2006)

basically what he means like a shop to buy sevenstring.org apparel.


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2006)

I would if I had any "stock" so to speak, but cafepress.com stuff is pure garbage, and when I do group buys, it's usually a one-off deal. I'd rather less people buy into something quality than offer up rubbish at a low price for more people. The last batch of CP stuff I got for a website I used to run was terrible. The shirts shrank, the screen printing fell off, etc.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 27, 2006)

That might be a cool idea to have a running ss.org 'shop', though, where people could get stickers, shirts, etc.

Of course, the hassle may not be worth it for what could be a rather small market and demand. It would be neat if there was a way to automate it, so that you didn't have to have inventory on-hand, Chris.


----------



## Scott (Jul 27, 2006)

I want an SS.org Coffee mug! Or an SS.org flask


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 27, 2006)

Flask, FTW! ^ Clearly, this is an educated, intelligent man*. 






* Especially for a Canuck.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 27, 2006)

Fuck yeah, where's my flask, Chris?


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> That might be a cool idea to have a running ss.org 'shop', though, where people could get stickers, shirts, etc.
> Of course, the hassle may not be worth it for what could be a rather small market and demand. It would be neat if there was a way to automate it, so that you didn't have to have inventory on-hand, Chris.



I've looked, there really aren't any places like that offering quality stuff. It's all cheap coffee mugs and thin cotton t-shirts that fall apart in the wash. Believe me when I tell ya, I wish there was. I don't make any money or anything like that on shirts, it's just part of my adminijob.  Hand-packing, addressing and mailing out 50+ shirts last time wasn't exactly a rockin' good time.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 27, 2006)

Chris said:


> I've looked, there really aren't any places like that offering quality stuff. It's all cheap coffee mugs and thin cotton t-shirts that fall apart in the wash. Believe me when I tell ya, I wish there was. I don't make any money or anything like that on shirts, it's just part of my adminijob.  Hand-packing, addressing and mailing out 50+ shirts last time wasn't exactly a rockin' good time.


Oh, I know dude. Hence, why I thought of that idea. It was just a little speculation, though, nothing really mmm... serious, I guess. I knew you did all that shit before, at no profit, and lots o' time. Who would be eager about doing that left and right?


----------



## bostjan (Jul 27, 2006)

Maybe Mr. Test and Adminibot could help?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 27, 2006)

Maybe Mister Five Hundred could fork out some kizash to aid the shop effort? 

All flasks on Stanjobislav!


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 27, 2006)

I reckon a small run of those little-size Swiss-Army Knives (the cool little pen-knife ones that are small-enough to put on your key-chain)you can order with your own logo printed on them would be cool.
You can order them in black too and with a white 'sevenstring.org' logo they'd be very cool indeed.


----------



## Scott (Jul 27, 2006)

Or a Flask!


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 27, 2006)

Chris said:


> I would if I had any "stock" so to speak, but cafepress.com stuff is pure garbage, and when I do group buys, it's usually a one-off deal. I'd rather less people buy into something quality than offer up rubbish at a low price for more people. The last batch of CP stuff I got for a website I used to run was terrible. The shirts shrank, the screen printing fell off, etc.




Lets do it 70's style and get some iron-ons with some white T-shirts with colored sleeves. That would rule


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 27, 2006)

A flask would be fucking awesome but expensive as hell.


----------



## Scott (Jul 27, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> A flask would be fucking awesome but expensive as hell.




Not really. Depends on how many are ordered

*Cough*

http://www.flaskshop.com/page/flask/PROD/cle/CLEF6


----------



## Shawn (Jul 27, 2006)

Chris said:


> I would if I had any "stock" so to speak, but cafepress.com stuff is pure garbage, and when I do group buys, it's usually a one-off deal. I'd rather less people buy into something quality than offer up rubbish at a low price for more people. The last batch of CP stuff I got for a website I used to run was terrible. The shirts shrank, the screen printing fell off, etc.


^

Although an SS.org shop would be cool, shirts, hats, stickers, picks, etc. I like how it's about quality that counts and not quantity.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 27, 2006)

Scott said:


> Not really. Depends on how many are ordered
> 
> *Cough*
> 
> http://www.flaskshop.com/page/flask/PROD/cle/CLEF6


Oh yeah really, I saw $40 at that site, didn't see group pricing \m/


----------



## Scott (Jul 27, 2006)

Volume Pricing for Same Copy on All Flasks
Quantity Price Each
1	$40.00
2-4	$30.00
5-10	$26.00
11-20	$22.00
21-34	$15.00
35-49	$13.00
50+	$12.00

Don't ever challenge me sir


----------



## bostjan (Jul 27, 2006)

How often are you going to use a Swiss Army knife, though.

A flask could be handy all day, every day. Just need an ankle harness for it. 

Shoot, we'd just have to get more than twenty people interested. $15 is a good price. 

I'll pay for a couple.


----------



## skattabrain (Jul 27, 2006)

i'm in for a flask


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 28, 2006)

definitely in for the flask.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 28, 2006)

Chris said:


> I've looked, there really aren't any places like that offering quality stuff. It's all cheap coffee mugs and thin cotton t-shirts that fall apart in the wash. Believe me when I tell ya, I wish there was. I don't make any money or anything like that on shirts, it's just part of my adminijob.  Hand-packing, addressing and mailing out 50+ shirts last time wasn't exactly a rockin' good time.



Like any good NPO, you need to organize a "mailing party"! You have a case of Jack, get some of us guys up to help pack and mail! Shit, the 100 proof stamp licking would be pic story funny! 

No guys, who wouldn't want to be regaled in a thread for such a good cause?

BTW, envision it! SS.Org condoms, magnum only , please!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 28, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Maybe Mr. Test and Adminibot could help?


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 28, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> envision it! SS.Org condoms, magnum only , please!


 
 I'm guess the magnum SS.Org condom is for Bubba.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 28, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> I'm guess the magnum SS.Org condom is for Bubba.



Bubba be one'na mah nicknames!


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 28, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Bubba be one'na mah nicknames!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 28, 2006)

The flask sounds like a good idea.

How about something really useful to us guitarists? Some sort of multi-tool or Roadie Wrench emblazened with the site logo?


----------



## Scott (Jul 28, 2006)

Flasks kick ass 

Think of the picstories


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm down for a flask, hell yeah!


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 28, 2006)

I was more refering to the fact that you are selling stickers right now. and People ask all the time for t-shirts, and havent I´ve seen some tshirts before, and we still have that discussion with the sevenstring picks and such.


----------



## Scott (Jul 28, 2006)

We should get a picture done up of a sevenstring.org guitar pic!






































And have it laser engraved on the flasks!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 28, 2006)

SS.ORG, and then some horns.

Perfect.






(And Richard Simmons on the back!  )


----------



## Scott (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah you'd love to drink from Richard Simmons wouldn't you, you gay bastard?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 28, 2006)

Scott said:


> Yeah you'd love to drink from Richard Simmons wouldn't you, you gay bastard?



Who said anything about drink from him, ya sick fuck?! 

I just wanna feel his ass as I toast my ss.org brothers.


----------



## Scott (Jul 28, 2006)

Ohhh ok then, much better.

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 28, 2006)

http://www.pickfactory.com/products.php?cat=7

more commercial for this place.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 28, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> http://www.pickfactory.com/products.php?cat=7
> more commercial for this place.




Their biggest picks are only 1.25mm :/


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 28, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Their biggest picks are only 1.25mm :/



they can do bigger if you e-mail them, they can also do custum shapes and custom colors, raized text and all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Drew (Jul 28, 2006)

Scott said:


> Not really. Depends on how many are ordered
> *Cough*
> http://www.flaskshop.com/page/flask/PROD/cle/CLEF6



Interesting. 50+ may not be possible, but I'm sure we could hit 11-20... 

And, if there's one thing we all do well, it's drink.


----------



## Mykie (Jul 28, 2006)

ss.org the comic book


----------



## Jerich (Jul 28, 2006)

atleast some ss.org signature guitar strings or picks?


----------



## Scott (Jul 28, 2006)

Drew said:


> Interesting. 50+ may not be possible, but I'm sure we could hit 11-20...
> And, if there's one thing we all do well, it's drink.



It's what holds us together as a group


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 28, 2006)

we need these flasks for 7/7/07!!!!!!


----------



## bostjan (Jul 28, 2006)

Shit, I would bet would could muster up 21 flasks.  A flask would kick ass. Come on, who wants a flask?

As for signature strings&#8230;it'd be cool, but I think I'd have to pass, since you guys all use 0.015" to rebar gauges.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 28, 2006)

man, in want ss.org underwear


----------



## bostjan (Jul 29, 2006)

Underwear?

Dude, you need a flask, not underwear.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 29, 2006)

Who DOESN'T need a flask, that's what you must ask yourself.

Liquor + Portability = one happy sum'bitch 7-string player.  That's like, a formula as true as the Isosocleasian Theorem n' shit.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 29, 2006)

Hmm, although if you overuse the flask, you may need new underwear.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 29, 2006)

ss.org flask + 7/7/07 + ss.org members = 1 huge fucking picstory of the year!!!!


----------

